# Mercury at Monarchs



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

@










Let the games begin!! Sacramento will be receiving their championship rings and banner today. Of course, they will be also looking forward to defending their title.

Go Monarchs!!! :banana:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Sacramento is off to a helluva slow start. Diana Taurasi is lighting them up from three point land. 
12- 1 Mercury 8:00 minutes in the 1st.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Kara Lawson just injured her shooting hand...


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Phoenix are playing with the champs right now. :no:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Woo-hoo!! Lead is only 4 now. :banana:

Go 'Narchs!!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Monarchs came charging back.

24-23 Mercury. End of first. :banana:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Monarchs takes the lead!! :banana:

28-26 'narchs


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Go Mercury!!!!

Monarchs will not repeat as champs..havin' some trouble against the wannabe Suns.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

the Monarchs have better inside game though..it would be wise for them to go to the post more.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

this game is slipping away slowly from my 3rd fav. team..damn


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

my girl Cappie is in early foul trouble....


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

40-26!! :O

Wow!! Go Monarchs!!! They are my 2nd fav. team.

I have to go and I'm going to miss the rest of the game.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

the Mercury is far more quicker than the Monarchs..they need somebody to step up, cause DT is not feeling it right now..


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

sucks 4 you


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

this game is over


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Y.Griffith is old.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

58-35 Monarchs lead


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

the Mercury have some issues they need to address after this game if they want to have a good season


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Monarchs with 13 offensive rebounds
Mercury with 5 off. rebs


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

doesnt look good at all for Phoenix..turnover after turnover..Coach Westhead has a tough job ahead of him


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

------------------------
im talkin' to myself..haha
------------------------
Phoenix is getting raped..


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

im talkin' to myself..haha
------------------------

Cappie needs to attack!!!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

im talking to myself..haha
HaHa @ Ron Artest and his bad a$$ little girl sitting courtside
*------------------------*

69-45 Monarchs lead


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

im talking to myself..haha
HaHa @ Ron Artest and his bad a$$ little girl sitting courtside
------------------------

Phoenix is horrible on the defensive end..just like the Suns


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

im talking to myself..haha
LoL @ Ron Artest and his bad a$$ little girl sitting courtside
------------------------

Cappie with the quick two!! 72-49 Monarchs lead


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Pho is getting murdered in the inside


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

damn, Phx needs some inside game


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

the way Sac is scoring,, they might reach 90


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

LaLaLaLalalalaLA!!!! 

78-52 SAC lead


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*im talking to myself..haha
HaHa @ Ron Artest and his bad a$$ little girl sitting courtside*------------------------

its funny how they have them "Miced Up"

seems like the 24sec change will increase scoring..especially to the teams that have offensive threats


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

im talking to myself..haha 
LoL @ Ron Artest and his bad a$$ little girl sitting courtside 
-----------------------------------------------------------

YawN YaWn YaWn
**** Bush


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

im talking to myself..haha
HaHa @ Ron Artest and his bad a$$ little girl sitting courtside
-----------------------------------------------------------

this is a high octane game..for SAC..


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

"Money Money Money MONEY.... MOOONNNEY!!"
"NewTHangsNewTHansNewThAnngs BAD THangs Yeah"


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Its was just my Imagination....
Runnin away with me...


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Little GAL, Little GAL
I wanna make love to you
I wanna bend ya over the couCH
and BAng ya to ya face turN blue
I lookin for...baby...With some stank "draws" on
Ya gon give Stumpy lovin'...to the break of dawN!!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

What the hell you lookin at??
clUCK you Bish!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Cappie is in foul trouble damn it...
this will be a tough season for PHX
83-56 SAC lead


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

only three points scored for SAC with 6:35..
84-58 SAC lead


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

im talking to myself..haha
HaHa @ Ron Artest and his bad a$$ little girl sitting courtside
-----------------------------------------------------------

damn that *bish* is ugly..the tall white girl on PHX...

90-60 SAC lead.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Commercial break...

Commercial--NBA Apperal 
Commercial--T-Mobile ( its all about that Verizon Wireless !! )
Commercial--Hanns Spree 
Commercial--Desperate Housewives
Commercial--WNBA commercial ( they showed Tspoon with that big shot against the Comets to take game 2 of the 199* WNBA Finals)


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

well, there goes Cappie with her 6th freakin foul..oh well
she leaves the game with 8 points...Cappie, you are cute as hell..i wish you were mine..

91-62 SAC lead


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

i want SAC to break or reach 100

93-64 SAC


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

im talking to myself..haha
-------------------------

its gonna be a tough road ahead for PHX..

20 second chance points by SAC as opposed to PHX who has only 2!
damn PHX!! ya gotta do better than this...yall are missing Anna Deforge & Penny Taylor
DT has 14 points..


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

if the Mercury keep this up, they'll finish behind Chicago and SA..


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

27 point lead by SAC


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

the WNBA is acting like DT is LeBron James..she is good but dayuum...she aint THAT good.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

98-72 Sac


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

they just broke 100
100-72--with a FT comin up for SAC----(AND1)
PHX is gettin' done in


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

101-72 Sac


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

103-74 Sac


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*---Cbobby's game *RECAP*---*

The Mercury got blown the **** out..plain and simple

105-78 SAC over PHX

Im not gonna sit here and analyze the damn game like most people on this site do when it comes to NBA games..they be writing essays and stuff, lol..not me.

*---End of Cbobby's game *RECAP*---*


Well folks--its been fun..this is Cbobby signing off.. BBBnets most knowledgeable person on the WNBA level (and Im a guy) :grinning:


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Mercury got OWNED by the Champs!! Muahahahahaha!


Go Monarchs


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

CbobbyB said:


> Well folks--its been fun..this is Cbobby signing off.. BBBnets most knowledgeable person on the WNBA level (and Im a guy) :grinning:



Puh-lease! You wish.  Lol!!!

Hhe!! Your little rampage was funny. I enjoyed reading it. You weren't saying nothing, but it was still funny. You gonna be back Tuesday night when the Storm host the Comets? 


Btw, great win by the champs. 105 ponits?  Wow!!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> Puh-lease! You wish.  Lol!!!
> 
> Hhe!! Your little rampage was funny. I enjoyed reading it. You weren't saying nothing, but it was still funny. You gonna be back Tuesday night when the Storm host the Comets?
> 
> ...


of course i'll be here..."Its the WNBA, baby!" (D. Vitale)


----------



## secant (May 30, 2005)

I definitely don't consider the Monarchs to be an unbeatable team, and they validated my opinion with their awful start in the game today. When they struggle offensively, they do so dramatically. After that bad start, though, Sacramento seemed to be on a whole other level compared to Phoenix. To me, it seemed above all else a matter of one team being comfortable with a system and a coach and the other team not. Probably the biggest surprise for me last season was that the Monarchs were able to function so well without DeMya Walker who is such an important factor for them offensively; they played great without her once again. The Mercury frankly seemed exhausted after the first quarter. They began executing both offensively and playing hard defensively, but as the game went on both aspects of their game fell apart. The Mercury's interior defense was downright ugly and the Monarchs, a team with good distributors and good interior finishers, capitalized brutally. Erin Buescher was a superstar...at least for one game. If she can play tough like that on the inside and finish the easy ones while Yo is resting, I could see her being a pretty important Monarch. Bleh, as if Yolanda Griffith and Rebekkah Brunson weren't enough! I'd give Nicole Powell my player of the game award, though. She was pivotal in turning the game around after that bad start; I'm sure the Mercury would've played with more energy if they'd been able to hold onto their early lead for longer. 

OK, so the Mercury did get beat, and pretty bad at that...but I don't think this game will necessarily be indicative of how their season will go. The coach is new, the players are battered at the moment and they don't know how to play with each other yet. It will get better than this, I'm sure. How much better? Ehhh...don't get me wrong, Phoenix was one of my favorite teams last season, but this isn't the same team and I don't expect them to make the playoffs this year, either. Management seems to have taken an addition-by-subtraction approach to rebuilding the team: they traded a top-tier player in Anna DeForge for an unselfish player in Kelly Miller who is a skilled shooter but who will also readily defer to Diana Taurasi, and they replaced a beautiful head coach with a significantly uglier one. *sigh* I guess I'm the only person left in this world who still believes beauty wins championships. So, I think the big question for Phoenix is if Diana is ready to be a franchise player all by herself THIS season. I think she's going to have to really lead this team -- she has to get healthy, play big minutes, score lots, and become a less flashy, more effective distributor. She'll still need help. Tamicha Jackson looked good today; she's a good addition. I think Belinda Snell has a decent chance of playing at the same level in the WNBA that she has demonstrated outside it; this is a good system for her so I'll be looking for her to make an impact this season as well. Kelly Miller will pass and make shots. The key will be Vodichkova, though, I think...a tough player who can also be the 2nd option offensively, and be the team's veteran leader. She did score some points today but didn't look good to me overall. Poindexter seems like she'll be good, too, but I can easily imagine P & T having excellent individual seasons while Phoenix mounts up loss after loss; that's a common thing to happen to young teams. 

So, maybe it wasn't the best game ever, but it was a pretty interesting start to the WNBA season. Here's something else that's really interesting to me:

T. McWilliams-Franklin 28 min 6-11 FG 0-0 3PT 4-4 FT 2 OFF 8 REB 2 *** 2 TO 2 STL 1 BLK 2 PF 16 PTS

Heh, heh, heh. WNBA players never get old! This'll definitely be a happy season for me if my favorite player keeps that kind of play up throughout. *


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

secant said:


> I definitely don't consider the Monarchs to be an unbeatable team, and they validated my opinion with their awful start in the game today. When they struggle offensively, they do so dramatically. After that bad start, though, Sacramento seemed to be on a whole other level compared to Phoenix. To me, it seemed above all else a matter of one team being comfortable with a system and a coach and the other team not. Probably the biggest surprise for me last season was that the Monarchs were able to function so well without DeMya Walker who is such an important factor for them offensively; they played great without her once again. The Mercury frankly seemed exhausted after the first quarter. They began executing both offensively and playing hard defensively, but as the game went on both aspects of their game fell apart. The Mercury's interior defense was downright ugly and the Monarchs, a team with good distributors and good interior finishers, capitalized brutally. Erin Buescher was a superstar...at least for one game. If she can play tough like that on the inside and finish the easy ones while Yo is resting, I could see her being a pretty important Monarch. Bleh, as if Yolanda Griffith and Rebekkah Brunson weren't enough! I'd give Nicole Powell my player of the game award, though. She was pivotal in turning the game around after that bad start; I'm sure the Mercury would've played with more energy if they'd been able to hold onto their early lead for longer.
> 
> OK, so the Mercury did get beat, and pretty bad at that...but I don't think this game will necessarily be indicative of how their season will go. The coach is new, the players are battered at the moment and they don't know how to play with each other yet. It will get better than this, I'm sure. How much better? Ehhh...don't get me wrong, Phoenix was one of my favorite teams last season, but this isn't the same team and I don't expect them to make the playoffs this year, either. Management seems to have taken an addition-by-subtraction approach to rebuilding the team: they traded a top-tier player in Anna DeForge for an unselfish player in Kelly Miller who is a skilled shooter but who will also readily defer to Diana Taurasi, and they replaced a beautiful head coach with a significantly uglier one. *sigh* I guess I'm the only person left in this world who still believes beauty wins championships. So, I think the big question for Phoenix is if Diana is ready to be a franchise player all by herself THIS season. I think she's going to have to really lead this team -- she has to get healthy, play big minutes, score lots, and become a less flashy, more effective distributor. She'll still need help. Tamicha Jackson looked good today; she's a good addition. I think Belinda Snell has a decent chance of playing at the same level in the WNBA that she has demonstrated outside it; this is a good system for her so I'll be looking for her to make an impact this season as well. Kelly Miller will pass and make shots. The key will be Vodichkova, though, I think...a tough player who can also be the 2nd option offensively, and be the team's veteran leader. She did score some points today but didn't look good to me overall. Poindexter seems like she'll be good, too, but I can easily imagine P & T having excellent individual seasons while Phoenix mounts up loss after loss; that's a common thing to happen to young teams.
> 
> ...


this is the *shish* i'm talkin' bout...essays, lol...and Who the hell are you??? lol


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

secant said:


> I definitely don't consider the Monarchs to be an unbeatable team, and they validated my opinion with their awful start in the game today. When they struggle offensively, they do so dramatically. After that bad start, though, Sacramento seemed to be on a whole other level compared to Phoenix. To me, it seemed above all else a matter of one team being comfortable with a system and a coach and the other team not. Probably the biggest surprise for me last season was that the Monarchs were able to function so well without DeMya Walker who is such an important factor for them offensively; they played great without her once again. The Mercury frankly seemed exhausted after the first quarter. They began executing both offensively and playing hard defensively, but as the game went on both aspects of their game fell apart. The Mercury's interior defense was downright ugly and the Monarchs, a team with good distributors and good interior finishers, capitalized brutally. Erin Buescher was a superstar...at least for one game. If she can play tough like that on the inside and finish the easy ones while Yo is resting, I could see her being a pretty important Monarch. Bleh, as if Yolanda Griffith and Rebekkah Brunson weren't enough! I'd give Nicole Powell my player of the game award, though. She was pivotal in turning the game around after that bad start; I'm sure the Mercury would've played with more energy if they'd been able to hold onto their early lead for longer.
> 
> OK, so the Mercury did get beat, and pretty bad at that...but I don't think this game will necessarily be indicative of how their season will go. The coach is new, the players are battered at the moment and they don't know how to play with each other yet. It will get better than this, I'm sure. How much better? Ehhh...don't get me wrong, Phoenix was one of my favorite teams last season, but this isn't the same team and I don't expect them to make the playoffs this year, either. Management seems to have taken an addition-by-subtraction approach to rebuilding the team: they traded a top-tier player in Anna DeForge for an unselfish player in Kelly Miller who is a skilled shooter but who will also readily defer to Diana Taurasi, and they replaced a beautiful head coach with a significantly uglier one. *sigh* I guess I'm the only person left in this world who still believes beauty wins championships. So, I think the big question for Phoenix is if Diana is ready to be a franchise player all by herself THIS season. I think she's going to have to really lead this team -- she has to get healthy, play big minutes, score lots, and become a less flashy, more effective distributor. She'll still need help. Tamicha Jackson looked good today; she's a good addition. I think Belinda Snell has a decent chance of playing at the same level in the WNBA that she has demonstrated outside it; this is a good system for her so I'll be looking for her to make an impact this season as well. Kelly Miller will pass and make shots. The key will be Vodichkova, though, I think...a tough player who can also be the 2nd option offensively, and be the team's veteran leader. She did score some points today but didn't look good to me overall. Poindexter seems like she'll be good, too, but I can easily imagine P & T having excellent individual seasons while Phoenix mounts up loss after loss; that's a common thing to happen to young teams.
> 
> ...








Link?


----------



## secant (May 30, 2005)

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> Link?


...to what?!


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

secant said:


> ...to what?!




All of that stuff you said.


----------



## secant (May 30, 2005)

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> All of that stuff you said.


Well, it was all just my opinions; what do you want...a link to my BRAIN?! I'm not sure I want random WNBA fans rummaging around in it. CBobbyB'd probably post his next game thread there and exhaust its capacity in a few minutes, ending my hopes of getting my degree next year. Mindlinks aren't anything to play around with, so I'm afraid you'll have to just accept my post without any links.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

secant said:


> Well, it was all just my opinions; what do you want...a link to my BRAIN?! I'm not sure I want random WNBA fans rummaging around in it. CBobbyB'd probably post his next game thread there and exhaust its capacity in a few minutes, ending my hopes of getting my degree next year. Mindlinks aren't anything to play around with, so I'm afraid you'll have to just accept my post without any links.






I was just kidding anyways. :smile:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

secant said:


> Well, it was all just my opinions; what do you want...a link to my BRAIN?! I'm not sure I want random WNBA fans rummaging around in it. CBobbyB'd probably post his next game thread there and exhaust its capacity in a few minutes, ending my hopes of getting my degree next year. Mindlinks aren't anything to play around with, so I'm afraid you'll have to just accept my post without any links.


lol, chill out... :rofl:


----------

